# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  2011 عام المشجع المريخى

## ميدو1

*موسم 2011 على الابواب والمريخ تنتظره العديد من المباريات الكبيرة 
ويجب علينا ان نعتبر كل مباراة كبيرة لنربحها 
وبعد اضافة لاعبين على مستوى عال وادارة فنية مقتدرة 
ياتى دورنا كمشجعين 
نترك التدريب وكل شئ لاهله 
ونتفرغ للتشجيع ودعم الفريق 
تشجيع متواصل وفى كل الاوقات 
ومهما كانت النتائج 
روابط المريخ يقع عليها عبأ كبير فى المريحلة القادمة 
منذ الان يجب الالتفاف حول الروابط 
والتنسيق معا ونوحد الصفوف خلف الزعيم 
تحهيز ادوات التشجيع ودعم الالتراس 
(نوبات .. مكبرات صوت .. اعلام .. فنائل .. كابات ) 
ولنكن كلنا التراس 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ولتكن صافرة البداية في تمرين استقبال الابطال بعد عودتهم ان شاء الله من
المعسكر الاعدادي
*

----------


## ميدو1

*red planet  شكرا لمرورك الجميل  

الموسم القادم  يجب  ان يكون الحضور  الجماهيرى ( المشجعين وليس  الفراجة ) اكبر  فى كل  ما  له علاقة بالمريخ ... تمرين .. مباراة ودية ... مباراة دورية 

مودتى  
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سلمت الايادي ياميدوا

والكلام ليك يالجنة التعبئة والجماهير
عاوزين تعبئة مختلفة وتشجيع نموذج

وود البدري سمين
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

سلمت الايادي ياميدوا

والكلام ليك يالجنة التعبئة والجماهير
عاوزين تعبئة مختلفة وتشجيع نموذج

وود البدري سمين



 
نصر  الدين يا رائع مساء  الخيرات 

كلنا يجب  ان نكون لجنة تعبئة  فى قادم الايام 

ولنجعل من مباراتى الترجى والهلال  والتشجيع الذى كان فيهما  اسوة حسنة 

مودتى  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أقترح أن يقوم كل واحد منا بشراء علم أو فنلة (بلون أحمر أو أصفر) علي الأقل 


لتكون زياً موحداً في التشجيع ويتم تسليمها لكل من يرغب في التشجيع ولكنه ليس

لديه زي أو علم وتجمع في نهاية كل مباراة
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*تسلم يا ميدو
اتمني ان زول مكنة المدرب دي من اي مشجع
كل واحد عامل فيها هو المدرب دخلو ده ولعبو ده ، حتي في الاستاد ، يا مدرب يا فلان
لو المشجعين بيهتفوا باسم الفريق لنهاية المباراة منتصراً أو مهزوماً حايتغير كتير
التحية ليك الاخ ميدو
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أقترح أن يقوم كل واحد منا بشراء علم أو فنلة (بلون أحمر أو أصفر) علي الأقل 


لتكون زياً موحداً في التشجيع ويتم تسليمها لكل من يرغب في التشجيع ولكنه ليس

لديه زي أو علم وتجمع في نهاية كل مباراة



 
دا  كلام جميل  يا نصر  الدين 

وياريت الناس تلتزم بيه او تحاول  تلتزم بيه 

عن نفسى متبرع بعشرة فنائل  

*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gold star
					

تسلم يا ميدو
اتمني ان زول مكنة المدرب دي من اي مشجع
كل واحد عامل فيها هو المدرب دخلو ده ولعبو ده ، حتي في الاستاد ، يا مدرب يا فلان
لو المشجعين بيهتفوا باسم الفريق لنهاية المباراة منتصراً أو مهزوماً حايتغير كتير
التحية ليك الاخ ميدو



 
تسلم يا goldstar حاليا  و redstar سابقا 

تعالوا  نتفق ان يكون فى الاستاد مدرب  واحد فقط 

والبقية مشجعين ومشجعين فقط 

مودتى  

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مشكور الاخ ميدو1 علي هذا الطرح الهام  الذي اتي في وقته حتي يكون الاستعداد  مكتملا وبصورة مثلي  اذ  انني مفعم  ومتفائل ان يكون هذا العام عام البطولات والكاسات للزعيم داخلية وخارجية بأذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ميدو1...كلامك زى الفل...تسلم ايدك...والله لو فى 10 زيك فى سودان المريخ ما كان جاتنا عوجه...تحياتى ياملك
*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

مشكور الاخ ميدو1 علي هذا الطرح الهام الذي اتي في وقته حتي يكون الاستعداد مكتملا وبصورة مثلي اذ انني مفعم ومتفائل ان يكون هذا العام عام البطولات والكاسات للزعيم داخلية وخارجية بأذن الله تعالي



 
استاذ ابراهيم ومرور  جميل  ومشاركة قيمة اعتذ بها  

تكاتفنا فى المرحلة القادمة وجعل  التشجيع هدفنا  الاول  طريقنا  للبطولات 

ساتصل  بك للتنسيق  بخصوص  رابطة  مدنى  

مودتى   
*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ميدو1...كلامك زى الفل...تسلم ايدك...والله لو فى 10 زيك فى سودان المريخ ما كان جاتنا عوجه...تحياتى ياملك



 
مشكور  يا برنس  على المرور  والتشجيع 

كل من مر من هنا  

شارك ام قرأ واومأ براسه ايجابا 

لهم ولك خالص  الود 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*فووووووووووق
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ميدو1...كلامك زى الفل...تسلم ايدك...والله لو فى 10 زيك فى سودان المريخ ما كان جاتنا عوجه...تحياتى ياملك



ادام الله علينا اشراقتك/ وزادك " بهاءا " وتألقا ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياميدو يارائع على الكلام التمام
اداء المشجع لدوره المطلوب في التشجيع والنقد البناء سبيل للفوز بكل البطولات الموسم القادم ان شاء الله
*

----------

